# Are the boots trash?



## Janz (Mar 26, 2012)

My cat threw up into one of my boots. This is the third time he has done this. The first time it was an old pair of sneakers so I just picked them up and threw them out. The second time, not so old, but I tossed them also. These boots were in good shape and I hate to throw them out. I cleaned it as best I could without making myself late for work but I still don't think I can put my foot in the boot. Is there a good way to clean the inside of a boot and make it wearable again or would you just throw them away?


----------



## tgwillard (Oct 18, 2012)

I think you could clean them and deodorize them. It may take awhile, but I would try.


----------



## spidermilk (Jan 12, 2013)

I would definitely clean them! Are these leather type work boots or cloth? If they were mine I would don gloves, try to get most of whatever is in them out, and then hit them with some soap (you could use a teeny tiny drop of laundry detergent or just a teeny drop of dish soap) and water. Scrub around in there with a sponge or even some sort of brush. Rinse really well and set them somewhere upside down to dry (if your winter is as dry as ours is they should dry pretty fast). Don't put shoes in the dryer.

Honestly if that happened to me and it was summer the first thing I would do would be to take them outside and hose them out- unless we are talking about fancy dress shoes- shoes can get wet and soapy and they'll be as good as new when you're done.


----------



## Janz (Mar 26, 2012)

> Maybe the cat is trying to tell you something about your feet.


:grin:

Okay, I'll try to clean them better. Right now it still smells like cat vomit.


----------



## bkitty (Aug 17, 2009)

couple drops of dish soap on a damp washcloth & scrub. (after you remove any chunks) I am assuming these are leather boots. Just be carefull with the amount of water - since you want to clean it not get the leather too wet. If synthetic same treatment but don't scrub as hard or you will break the lining bonding.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Ugh! I think I would toss them and put my shoes up from here on out - or leave out an old pair of running shoes (buy from thrift store and wash if you don't have any available).
I have hard wood floors in 95% of my house and my cats always seem to go for the area rugs when they barf. Cats, gotta love em'.


----------



## CalyxTheCat (Feb 6, 2013)

is there a shoe cobbler near you? Or a dry cleaning place that does leather?


----------



## HooKooDooKu (Jan 8, 2013)

Janz said:


> :grin:
> 
> 
> Kitty-The-Cat said:
> ...


Your feet or the shoes?


----------



## Janz (Mar 26, 2012)

> Your feet or the shoes?


 The shoe.



> Ugh! I think I would toss them


 That's kinda how I feel. I'm not sure I'll ever be comfortable putting my foot in it.



> put my shoes up from here on out - or leave out an old pair of running shoes


 It is the time of year when shoes and boots are left on the doormat. And you know if he has a choice he'll choose the newest most expensive shoe.


----------



## HooKooDooKu (Jan 8, 2013)

If your kids throw up on the bed, to you throw the bed out?

Unless this is a cheap pair of shoes, I would suggest pulling out the inserts and then wipe down the shoes (inside and outs) with a rag dipped in vinegar. I don't understand why, but vinegar seems to do a real good job at neutralizing organic smells (does good for getting smoke smells out of beds and furniture). Allow the shoes to air out, and then spray with a touch of something like Fa-breeze. Once everything has dried out, you'll likely not be able to smell anything.


----------



## Chloee (Mar 11, 2013)

*Vinegar*

The vinegar is a great idea, amazing what it can do! But I would still clean with a litte Dawn first to help sanitize.

I would not toss them before trying to clean them up.


----------



## herper (Apr 6, 2013)

I read recently use the vinegar first as cleaners bond with the cause of the smell and block the vinegar from working to its best. I would also look into Natures Miracle for Cats.


----------

